# Realized something.....



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I just realized the other night that I am going to have to make some room since my Humi is overflowing.I have another 1 on the way,but it won't take long to fill it up.Especially since Litto Gomez is going to be at The Outlaw this Saturday & I love his smokes!There should be a couple landing tomorrow & these will be launched in the morning!:whoohoo: Some of you people need to stop by Home Depot & pick up a new Mailbox in the next couple of days!!!!
MORE TO COME!!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:huh::huh_oh:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Let them fly brother!!! I wish I could be at Outlaw with you Saturday Litto is my Idol!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You Lucky dog 
"since Litto Gomez is going to be at The Outlaw this Saturday " 

I'm so jealous


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Lookin good brother! Let em fly, and take cover haha!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice ... Litto is the man. Hopefully you get to talk to him... he a great guy.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Bombs away!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

oh no you didn't...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :huh_oh:


yeah... what he said.... :arghhhh:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

take cover!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't hold back!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fire in the hole!! Take cover everyone:arghhhh:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

go get em jon! do some damage!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

John has some nasty weapons in his arsenal--Yikes


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh damn... someone is done, son...!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I will be swinging by home depot tomorrow after work... I got a feeling with the way things are going around here I might wanna see if they have some kinda deal for a whole pallet!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I am always willing to help You John!! So if your Humi is overflowing send them over and I make sure they are in good hands!! :roflmao:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahaha im with toni!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Good lord man! I hope I can catch up with you guys at Outlaw this weekend, I sure enjoyed that LFD that you gave me the first time I met you!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

give em' hell


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Incoming!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Anytime John tosses a little sumin is more like a mass hurtin--Here's Johnny! Get em brotha John!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

R Run for your life........


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

:arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh: 
3 there and more to come :sweat::sweat::sweat:
first he said to get a bigger humidor...now its get another mailbox:arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Go get em John!!!I feel sorry for some of the victims..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JD puts a hurtin on anyone he hits! Better run folks


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice...take these guys out.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Take them out John. Bombs away.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

and I'm guessing they aren't filled with rocket dogs.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit the deck!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Duck and cover!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Go and get em. Duck and cover


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh Boy.....


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

im excited to see the damage hes gonna do


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some more damage


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey I've been in hospital...so I'm NOT fair game!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hit Oxman! he's wounded and recovering, so he'll be an easy target since he can't get outta the way quick enough! :biggrin:

(sorry Ox... I don't have to run fastest... just got to be quick enough to stay ahead of the slowest)


----------

